# Trenchcoat care, dryclean or machine wash?



## nwinn (Jun 2, 2008)

I noticed the care tag on my DB London Fog trench mention both "machine wash cold" as well as "professionally dry clean." I'm not sure what to make of this. Does this mean I can get away with tossing it into the washer?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

nwinn said:


> I noticed the care tag on my DB London Fog trench mention both "machine wash cold" as well as "professionally dry clean." I'm not sure what to make of this. Does this mean I can get away with tossing it into the washer?


I guess you could launder this at home but how good would it look after? I would take it to my trusted dry cleaners and ask for "hand wash cold."


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

Orsini said:


> I guess you could launder this at home but how good would it look after? I would take it to my trusted dry cleaners and ask for "hand wash cold."


A dry cleaner can reproof the coat, helping the water resistance - make sure you ask. I'd certainly take it to a dry cleaner.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I doubt if there's a dry cleaner in the US....*

who would hand wash cold anything. Just get it dry cleaned.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Your coat will present a better appearance and (I think) provide longer service, if you dry clean as necessary, rather than machine washing it.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Pengranger said:


> A dry cleaner can reproof the coat...


 "reproof the coat" -- I had never heard of that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

nwinn said:


> I noticed the care tag on my DB London Fog trench mention both "machine wash cold" as well as "professionally dry clean." I'm not sure what to make of this. Does this mean I can get away with tossing it into the washer?


Neither. I have always gone for the foreign correspondent look in my trench coat. Other than wiping off obvious spots and food and mud & cetera, I just let it get dirtier and more beat up looking. I like the looks of a well worn trench. Same with my Barbours. I hate the look and feel of a fresh, clean, crisp trench coat.

Buzz


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

nwinn said:


> I noticed the care tag on my DB London Fog trench mention both "machine wash cold" as well as "professionally dry clean." I'm not sure what to make of this. Does this mean I can get away with tossing it into the washer?


I would only dry clean it, and do that as infrequently as possible. Unless things have changed a great deal, once it's cleaned it will not be as water repelent. Reproofing doesn't help that much from my experience. As was suggested, a bit of obvious use will only add to the charm.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Trench*

Gents

Do not dry clean. About once a year, or as needed, gentle wash, no softener. Let hang, dry by it self.

Nice day


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I had my trench coat dry-cleaned *once*, after I bought it from a thrift store. After that, the occasionally sponge clean in cold water is all it receives--and it's still looking very good, after several years! :icon_smile:


----------

